# Building a box



## Munkers (Sep 23, 2012)

I am going to build myself a custom box for which I am buying a 600 watt hps/mh digital and dimmable grow light. On the site it state that a 1000 watt light is mean to cover 36-100sq ft. SO my question is, will a 600 watt be suitable for a 4x4x4 box? Should I go with more or less wattage? I only plan on doin 2 plants for my next grow, is this too much space? I could use some help before I build it... I dont wanna go to big but ample enough for space to grow out do some LST next time and try and go BIG lol. Inputs please!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2012)

build it  and they will grow


take care and be safe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 24, 2012)

Munkers said:
			
		

> I am going to build myself a custom box for which I am buying a 600 watt hps/mh digital and dimmable grow light. On the site it state that a 1000 watt light is mean to cover 36-100sq ft. SO my question is, will a 600 watt be suitable for a 4x4x4 box? Should I go with more or less wattage? I only plan on doin 2 plants for my next grow, is this too much space? I could use some help before I build it... I dont wanna go to big but ample enough for space to grow out do some LST next time and try and go BIG lol. Inputs please!



LOL--and what site it that?  No way will a 1000W even come close to lighting a 100 sq ft space--in fact, it is not even adequate for 36 sq ft.  

Here is how it works.  You want a _minimum _of 3000 lumens per sq ft for vegging and 5000 for flowering.  A 600W in a 4 x 4 tent will provide minimum lighting.  Some run 2 600w or a single 1000w in a space that sized.  If you are only planning on running 2 plants, you should probably make the box smaller, but taller.  If you believe that you are going to want to run more than 2 plants in the future, keep it 4 x 4.  However, 4' is not going to give you nearly enough height--I run into problems vegging in a space 4' tall and I use low profile T5 lights.  First off, the light is going to require about a foot of that height.  The pot another foot.  You are going to need to keep your plants probably at least 8-12" away from the light.  That leaves 12-16" for the plant.  Not nearly enough, especially when you want to grow monsters.  I personally would not consider a flowering space shorter than 6'.  

You are also going to need a decent centrifuge type exhaust fan to keep things cool and provide fresh air for your plants, ducting, and a fan speed controller is a good idea.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 24, 2012)

THG   a 600 is 90-95000 lumens depending on the bulb...   16sq feet x 5000= 80000 lumens...     I def agree 4' height is not nearly enough head room...  I had struggles in a tent that was 5' tall...   I would make the box at least 6 feet tall if possible...


----------



## Munkers (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok lets switch this up a bit, Im scrapping this idea. I am a bit slow sometimes and just realized sq ft is only LxW and not LxWxH and i realized this smoking some really good grand daddy purp (while I was high, go figure.). So come tax time I am going to just buy 2 400 watts or so and still build my room. Question is, what is and adiquite size room for 2 400 watt HIDs for about 2 plants at a time? Also is this enought wattage IYO for atleast 2 at a time?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 25, 2012)

Munkers  2 400w hps will put out about 120,000 lumens which is good for about 24 square feet...   Why are you only planning on only 2 plants?  If your gonna make a space and buy all that is needed I would fill the space not waste room + energy with only having 2 plants in there...


----------



## Munkers (Sep 25, 2012)

To answer you question, im trying to be more safe that sorry about it. Im not trying to have anything to big going on. I have kids around so the less the better. Also if I get caught (knock on wood) then its less of a headache and pushed off as individual use and i can fight it much more easly. I might get up to 4 going at once but thats it... Also the wifey is a little pariniod about me doing this at all so... The less the better. Im not trying to get rich or grow enough to supply me forever, just picking up a hobby and some hopefully good bud for the head once in awhile without paying.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree with JAAM and believe that once you have 2 going, you are going to want to have 4 going.  However, I figure down the road if you decide to go bigger, you can use the box you make now for vegging and make a larger flowering box.

Have you considered a tent instead of building a box?  They are generally less expensive than building a box, come in a lot of different sizes, have vent holes built in, and can be dismantled and hidden away easily if need be.  To keep it smaller, maybe a 2 x 4 or a 3 x 3 tent with a single 400W or a 600W (I like lots of lumens).  You will needs fans also.  What is your budget?


----------



## Munkers (Sep 25, 2012)

I do have a 3x3 tent that is mylar(which u said wasnt that good.) which I am using right now for my LED. I want to upgrade like you guys suggested to HIDs before my next grow... So I was thinking just make a box and paint it flat white inside. I have a fart fan(exhaust) that is brand new that I can use to control heat and air flow and a regular desk fan which u can see in my first grow thread. I was just thinking come tax time i can build a box and buy a brand new light system with anything else i will need to get going on a steadier pace. My next grow I wont be using the free seeds but the ones I bought which I dont want going to waste... So my next grow will be my barneys vanillia kush (fem), and my lemon kush (fem) seeds. Next time I want to go 100% instead of just using what I have any buying things on the fly to keep up. So I need suggestions on what I should do... Sorry for being such a pain in the ***, guess most noobs are though huh? Lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2012)

I think most of us here take joy in helping someone learn to grow their own and do not consider it a PITA at all.

I think you should learn to clone.


----------



## Munkers (Sep 25, 2012)

Noted, and I have already researched this and learned but have yet to put it in to affect. I dont have rooting gel or extra cash at the moment to do so and I dont belive I have the lighting either considering I have one LED struggling to provide one plant as it is. So here is why I am here, I am open to suggestions for my topic. If I get two 400 watters what size of area should I create that 800 watts will cover? From there I will add in more as some are coming out/almost ready. Plus I will learn to properly clone and accidentally fill the room atleast once or twice thinking I might have done some wrong.


----------



## Munkers (Sep 25, 2012)

Hell maybe for the price of the two ill just get one 1000 watt...... What area would that cover with no problems?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2012)

Munkers said:
			
		

> Hell maybe for the price of the two ill just get one 1000 watt...... What area would that cover with no problems?



Most 1000W HPS bulbs are 140,000 to 150,000 lumens, so that is 28-30 sq ft.

Clones don't need much light.  A small CFL will give them enough light to root.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 25, 2012)

Id go 5x5' for a 1000 with an air cooled hood...   once you get an hps the ufo can def be used to root clones...


----------



## Munkers (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! Also that would be PERFECT if I could just use the ufo to root now that I am understanding it better I could make a space for it too. So maybe 1000 would be a little much for a small grow... maybe just a 600? Cover a 3.5x3.5? Also how close could I put my plants to each other?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 25, 2012)

I usually pack my tent with 8-12 plants in a 4x4' space....   i have run it with a 600 and a 1000 in the same space...  obviously the 1000 out performs the 600 but it is ALOT of light for a 4x4 space....   the  price of a 600 and a 1000 are fairly close so trust me go with the bigger light and a 5x5' space...


----------



## Munkers (Sep 25, 2012)

Sounds like a 600 in a 3.5x3.5 space should cover what I want then... No offence but like I said, I wanna keep it small.... I dont need 8-12 plants going at once...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2012)

If you are going with the 3.5 x 3.5 tent, I would advise a 1000W dimmable ballast.  A dimmable ballast will allow you to run at 50% or 75% if you find 1000W too much.  I run either 2 600W or 1 1000W is a 3 x 6 space and do not feel overlit in the slightest.

Plant count is actually kind of irrelevant.  Your space and your light are capable of producing x number of grams, _regardless of plant count_ (within reason, of course). Whether you put four larger plants or 8-12 smaller ones, your yield will generally be about the same.


----------



## Munkers (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome info hemp, that made more sense than just telling a newb buy the most expensive light and make a 5x5... That helped me actually make up my mind.


----------

